# ED CODER with SDS and observation experience and Inpatient Coder WANTED ASAP



## DianaM86 (Jan 19, 2016)

WE are in need for these two positions multiple spots available. WE need full-time and part-time coders. Work from home, full benefits. Great company. 

Trust HCS is the company hiring. Feel free to check them out here at www.trusthcs.com 

There is a test during the interview process. 

Please private message me your resume if interested.  I will forward your resume to the human resources manager. Please have all questions asked on this forum first and not via email, so that if anyone else has the same question it can be answered for others as well. 

PLEASE NO JUNK MAIL OR NON RELATED MESSAGES.

Thank you, 
Diana Melusky Brewer-CPC  Trust HCS


----------



## Dr Shiv (Jan 23, 2016)

*Remote medical coding*

Hi I am interested for this position and also have experience as remote coder 
having 5 year experience ,please revert me on drshivpratap23@gmil.com 
also catch me on same hangout , else you have to provide your email id
phone number +919212544427


DianaM86 said:


> WE are in need for these two positions multiple spots available. WE need full-time and part-time coders. Work from home, full benefits. Great company.
> 
> Trust HCS is the company hiring. Feel free to check them out here at www.trusthcs.com
> 
> ...


----------



## DianaM86 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Apply here for Trust HCS remote coding position.*

http://trusthcs.com/trusthcs-careers/

please apply here and I ask that you use my name in the box "please tell us who referred you." If you use my name and get hired you can get a 1000 bonus after 90 days of being hired.


----------



## KJRice1 (Feb 9, 2016)

How much experience is needed?


----------

